# Topknot Length



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Poodles and Afghans have very different hair...so no the poodle TK will not lay flat. In order to get any serious length on a TK you need to learn how to band it...otherwise you risk the hair getting damaged/breaking and will not get to the length you are going for.

You can braid it as well if you wish..there are videos online that show you how to do it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It won't lay flat like an afgan, instead, it'll just 'pancake' but you can pull a bubble up, or band it in creative ways.

Banded









And free flowing with bubble (this mats up much more easily)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> It won't lay flat like an afgan, instead, it'll just 'pancake' but you can pull a bubble up, or band it in creative ways.
> 
> And free flowing with bubble (this mats up much more easily)


Kat,
How many times is the "free flowing bubble" banded? I'm thinking you've got two in there to get the front "poof" part?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Just one band


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

I just let Bambi's hair grow, except I cut the front short to keep it out of her eyes. This was taken this summer so her hair is a little bit longer.
Her hair is thinner a bit course and has a looser curl, it doesn't matt so its easy to keep it this long.


----------

